# Prayers needed



## rentalrider (Aug 8, 2011)

Tragic accident this am, at least to me and my family. Backing up my truck to boat this am somehow my best and most loyal friend, my chocolate lab, ended up under the tire of my super duty. Broken femur, urinating blood and damage to lungs which is apparently the biggest concern at this time. They say the next twelve hrs are paramount and I knew of no where else to turn for addnl prayers from those who would understand the bond between a hunter and his trusty companion. So please keep him in your prayers... He's a beautiful chocolate less than a yr old who's name is Benelli or "Benny". Thanks to all. Rick. :help:


----------



## jmarsh (Feb 10, 2010)

Sorry to hear, my prayers are w/ you and ur family!


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## JBooth (Sep 21, 2009)

very sorry to hear. prayers sent.


----------



## Timber (Jan 1, 2009)

Sorry to hear that kind of news about any dog, Keep your chin up accidents happen and things will work out for the best It seems like when thing look really bleak. Good luck.


----------



## FullBody (Nov 4, 2008)

Hope this turns out well. Sorry to hear!


----------



## shotgun12 (Jul 19, 2005)

sorry to here this hope he turns out ok.


----------



## Dahmer (Jan 22, 2007)

Hoping things turn out for the best!


----------



## ac7shooter (Oct 21, 2011)

Sorry to hear hope things work out for benny. I'll be parying for you and you family.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## norton shores killer (Oct 24, 2009)

praying for your dog and family in this tough time


----------



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

So sorry to hear that. LOTS of good mojo headed your way from the Pollman household. Smokey's gonna get an extra hug tonight. He'll pass it on to Benny.

John


----------



## quakattic (Aug 27, 2008)

Prayers our with you!!


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## rentalrider (Aug 8, 2011)

Can't tell you how much the thoughts and prayers are appreciated. I heard from vet again. Looks like bleeding in belly is limited but breathing/lungs at the moment are still the primary concern. Apparently he's not breathing as easily as they had hoped. Fingers still crossed... And thanks again.


----------



## bambam1 (Sep 9, 2010)

Dogs are tough animals and can heal very quickly. Prayers are going out to you.


----------



## John Nowakowski (Apr 10, 2011)

Sorry to hear of the accident...prayers being sent for all....


----------



## Socks (Jan 8, 2007)

Prayers sent big time!


----------



## dpossum (Jul 19, 2006)

Fingers are crossed and prayers are flowing.


----------



## jonesy16 (Sep 19, 2011)

Sorry to hear about your dog. Hopefully everything works out.


----------



## Dukdude (May 11, 2011)

Hope everything turns out good for you and your family. 


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## dmavdmav (Jan 17, 2005)

Prayers sent. we luv labs!


----------



## SWMIH20FOWLER (Nov 17, 2005)

Prayers Sent!


----------

